# Leise High-End Grafikkarte gesucht!



## Rabowke (30. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen,

"aufgeschreckt" durch die Meldung, dass nVidia die Preise um bis zu 100$ für seine Modelle senken wird bzw. gesenkt hat, dazu noch ein Spielebundle mit drei interessanten Spielen als "Dreingabe" anbietet, bin ich bereit meine GTX 570 in Rente zu schicken.

Ich hab einen i7 2600K, also 2nd Gen, der auf 4x 4.3GHz übertaktet ... also alle vier Kerne bei Last. Als Netzteil dürfte ich ein 500 Watt Enermax Gold NT verbaut haben. 

Enermax Modu87+ Netzteil 500 Watt EMG500AWT ATX2.3 (140mm) 

( Wobei mich das jetzt überrascht, ich dachte, ich hätte ein 350 oder 385 Watt NT verbaut?!   )

Ich wollte die aktuellen GraKas von AMD abwarten, nachdem ich aber was von 10 Sone im "ubermode" gelesen hab, ist mir schlecht geworden. 

D.h. im Grunde bin ich offen, ob ich mir wieder eine nVidia GraKa kaufe oder eine AMD, aber selbst Herstellereigene Lüftungsversionen dürften hier keine Wunder vollbringen.

Also Budget hab ich mir ~450-480 EUR ( +- für ggf. Versand ) gesetzt. Bei computerbase.de bin ich über die Palit 780 GTX JetStream gestolpert, die scheinbar super schnell sein soll ( über GTX Titan Niveau ) und dazu, jedenfalls im Idle, sehr leise. Wie siehts unter Last aus? Gibt es andere, empfehlenswerte, Alternativen die Luftgekühlt sind und dazu noch sehr leise?

MindFactory scheint die Pali JetStream für ~430 EUR + Versand anzubieten. 

Andere Empfehlung? Wichtig ist mir halt die Lautstärke im Idle, da ich auch häufig "nur so" am PC arbeite, dann die Lautstärke unter Last und natürlich der lange Atem, um auch die nächsten Jahre in FullHD + max. Details / AA ( ja, ist schwierig hervorzusagen, ich weiß! ) gewappnet zu sein.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Oktober 2013)

Kann ich gut nachvollziehen - mir ist ebenfalls sehr wichtig, dass die Karte im Idle quasi unhörbar ist.

Ich empfehle in diesem Fall immer Modelle von Asus mit Direct-CU-II-Kühlern oder Gigabyte mit Windforce-Kühlern; in beiden Fällen sehr leise. Zu Palit kann ich allerdings nichts sagen, hatte ich persönlich noch nie.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Oktober 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis, dann such ich mal nach Testberichten zu Karten dieser beiden Hersteller! 

Ich hab jetzt den Test der Palit nochmal genau(er) gelesen, super schnell aber halt auch (minimal) lauter als das Referenzdesign von nVidia. Mal schauen was die von dir genannten Hersteller möglich machen.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Oktober 2013)

Also die Gigabyte liest sich nicht schlecht ... danke für den Hinweis. Scheinbar sind die Modelle mehr oder minder gleich, sei es Lautstärke, Stromverbrauch etc.

Ein Laden in Berlin führt die Gigabyte für knapp 450 EUR, damit könnte ich leben. 

Wie läuft das bei nVidia mit diesem Spielebundle? Muss man sich irgendwo bei nVidia registrieren? Bekommt man dann einen Steam Key bzw. drei Keys?

Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2013)

Die Frage ist, ob Dir nicht eine AMD R9 280X schon völlig reicht. Dann "musst" du halt vielleicht 1-2 "Blockbustertitel" früher erneut nachrüsten im Vergleich zu einer GTX 780, aber sparst auch 150-200€. Die GTX 780 ist nämlich auch lediglich ca 15% schneller als die R9 280X, je höher adia Aiflösung, desto geringer der Vorteil der GTX 780 - siehe zB hier AMDs Radeon R-Serie-Grafikkarten: R9 270X und 280X und R7 260X im Test - Performance-Index (Seite 45) - HT4U.net

und die R9 280X gibt es eben schon ab 250€, auch da sind die Kühler an sich die gleichen wie bei anderen Modellen. Die ab Werk sogar schon übertaktete Gigabyte Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R928XOC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (ich selber hab eine AMD 7950 mit dem gleichen Kühler, die ist bei IDLE quasi unhörbar, da ist das leise Rauschen meines 140mm-Gehäuselüfters schon lauter)


Wegen der Games: bei AMD lief das so, dass Du vom Shop nen Code bekommst, den Du dann bei AMD einlöst. Dort gibt man seine Mailadresse an und bekommt dann Codes zugesandt für Steam oder Origin oder Uplay, je nach dem, was das Spiel halt "verlangt" - und ich hab gehört, dass bei den neuen AMD R9-Karten wohl Battlefield 4 dabei sein soll, was aber AKTUELL noch nicht der Fall ist - müsste aber bald so weit sein. Ach ja: es kann sein, dass es vom Shop abhängt und nicht jeder Shop bei den Games-Aktionen mitmacht! Bei caseking seh ich zB jetzt nix von einer Nvidia-Aktion ^^ läuft die denn schon?


----------



## Rabowke (30. Oktober 2013)

Was das Bundle betrifft, caseking.de hat sogar eine News dazu:

Caseking.de 



Was die Leistung betrifft, mir ist halt FullHD bzw. höhere Auflösung wichtiger, dazu halt noch Kantenglättung etc.pp. ... aus dem Grund finde ich halt die übertaktete Version schon nicht verkehrt, die ohne Probleme die Werte der Titan erreicht bzw. sogar übertrifft und das für die Hälfte des Preises.

Allerdings ist dein Link schon nicht verkehrt ... toll! Jetzt bin ich wirklich ins Grübeln gekommen, ob ich nicht doch eine 250 EUR GraKa kaufe!  

Wobei die Werte bei computerbase.de im Schnitt von 15-20% sprechen, FullHD mit AA / AF. Die OC Version ist ja vergleichbar mit der Titan, was die Benchmarks betrifft. 20% sind immerhin 1/5 schneller! 

<- Sherlock!


----------



## svd (30. Oktober 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> [...]
> Allerdings ist dein Link schon nicht verkehrt ... toll! Jetzt bin ich wirklich ins Grübeln gekommen, ob ich nicht doch eine 250 EUR GraKa kaufe!
> [...]



Dann kauf einfach aus Protest die teuere Karte. Teuer ist *immer* besser... 

Wenn der Jetstream Lüfter auf der GTX770 eine ähnliche akustische Signatur wie der auf meiner GTX660Ti hat, ist er im Leerlauf sehr leise, aber niemals lautlos. Natürlich blendest du das erhöhte Grundrauschen des PCs mit der Zeit aus, kannst aber, sofern du dich konzentrierst, diesen "knurrigen" Anteil heraushören und zuordnen.

Unter konstanter Last geht der Jetstream eh im Spielesound unter. Störend sind ruhige Passagen, Ladebildschirme oder Ausflüge ins Menü.
Bei verändernder Last wird sofort die Lüftergeschwindigkeit angepasst und diese Beschleunigungsvorgänge entpuppen sich als die wahren Nervtöter, weil sie unangenehm auffallend sind.

Mit der "R9 280X" machst du sicher nix verkehrt. Zum Asus "DirectCU II" und Gigabyte "Windforce" würde ich noch den MSI "TwinFrozr" Kühler mit in die Top3 der Flüstertüten aufnehmen.


----------



## Rabowke (31. Oktober 2013)

... aber es ist eine AMD GraKa! 



Im Moment tendiere ich mehr zur Gigabyte Windforce, auch wg. deinem Hinweis des Lüfters bei der Jetstream, ... allerdings hat caseking.de von gestern Nachmittag zu Abend den Preis der GigaByte GraKa um satte 10 EUR (!!!!) angehoben.

Ich fühl mich unter Druck gesetzt!


----------



## Spassbremse (31. Oktober 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... aber es ist eine AMD GraKa!



Ich habe ja nach ~10 Jahren NVidia only Anfang des Jahres bei AMD zugeschlagen und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Allerdings vermisse ich persönlich PhysX, gerade bei Borderlands 2 und der Batman-Reihe fallen mir die fehlenden Effekte schon negativ auf. Klar, grundsätzlich braucht man diese optischen Spielereien nicht wirklich - aber wenn man sie kennt und sie danach fehlen, stört das schon. Zumindest ich empfinde das als leicht störend. 

Deshalb würde ich bei meiner nächsten Grafikkarte wohl auch wieder zu NVidia tendieren.


----------



## Rabowke (31. Oktober 2013)

Bestelldatum: Donnerstag, 31. Oktober 2013 09:17Vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung bei Caseking!
Ihr  Auftrag ist soeben bei uns technisch einwandfrei eingegangen. Natürlich  werden wir Ihren Auftrag schnellstmöglich bearbeiten.


... es ist die Windforce geworden.


Jemand interesse an einer GTX 570?


----------



## Spassbremse (31. Oktober 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bestelldatum: Donnerstag, 31. Oktober 2013 09:17Vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung bei Caseking!
> Ihr  Auftrag ist soeben bei uns technisch einwandfrei eingegangen. Natürlich  werden wir Ihren Auftrag schnellstmöglich bearbeiten.
> 
> 
> ... es ist die Windforce geworden.



Gratuliere.


----------

